# Mark (overitnow)



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Yipee!! Dr is quite happy that I continue for another two months on the Phytomega and the ProvexCV before re-testing my cholesterol. She quite understands my reluctance to go on the statins. She did suggest I do some exercise which might help - I'd better get those exercise videos out then


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well that's great news, Pear. (I've been meaning to write; but am also trying to pack up the house...) Especially as a long time smoker, the Provex may also do your poor vascular system some extra good. I am glad to hear she is insisting on the exercise. Our new home is so far from a gym (and me, with only a bicycle) that we are going to buy a cross trainer for the garage. I will really have no excuse, now.Out of curiosity, has this had any positive effect on your digestive system yet?Do keep me posted. Mark


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Good luck with the packing Mark - any stuff you don't want for the new house just put it on ebay!I must say, I've cut down on the anti-spasmodics. Have noticed recently, the pain I was getting under my ribs isn't there as much - think it was wind







Suppose I'd better start doing my exercises - found a skipping rope in the cupboard - that will be me on the floor then


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

cholesterol etc.: a recent study found that 3-4 servings of soy a day can lower levels by 29% [I can go try to find the article again]--as much as statins! Servings aren't that huge, either. Not like the 3-4 of veggies. If you're interested I'll go find the specs. The soy yogurts are good and the Silk brand soy smoothies are *awesome*...the mango one tastes like a fresh mango! Easy ways to get soy.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Would appreciate that Angry Op - I've not heard of this before.


----------



## 14217 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey-What is Phytomega and ProvexCV?I went for a gyn. checkup last year, they drew blood and the results showed high cholesterol. It was not a fasting blood draw.I have not done anything about it because my focus has been on getting IBS stuff better. And I refuse to take drugs, because I get all the side effects which are as bad as the original problem for me!Thanks for your help, Stokes


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is a matter of taste; but also one of effectiveness. About the time the Phytomega came out, there was a study published in JAMA from the U Toronto. Using a low fat, high soya diet--with a daily dose of okra!--they were able to get the 25-30% reduction. I can't even imagine eating okra every day, let alone that much soy. But that is just me. I suspect that at least some of the phytosterols in the supplement are from soy; but knowing how they formulate things, I'm betting they have a blend that maximizes the cholesterol blockage. (Soy is also useful for change of life symptoms. My wife uses a soy based supplement for that. Our neighbor has a soy drink before bedtime.) I think it worthwhile to try one approach and then the other: that way you can compare results. Given the general improvement in my health with supplements, it is fair to say I have never been very good at getting the required amount of anything from my diet on a regular basis. I did switch over to soy products back when I was battling the IBS and eliminating milk and meat products--my cholesterol still remained elevated through that period--and I still use soymilk for my cereal. I just wouldn't bet my longevity on that, alone.Pear: It will be interesting to see if your "imaginary" spasms continue to regress.







Stokes: I'll send you a PM with the info.Mark


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Mark LOL! You saw the topic then over on the D forum? Just hope Joolie doesn't see Flux's comments on these "imaginary" spasms. Quite honestly, I can't be bothered in replying to Flux - a complete waste of time, I'd rather do some more skipping







I've never tried soy - am I missing something nice?


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll dig out that article, then. Mark, the latest article doesn't include okra.  They still get a good reduction of cholesterol levels.Plus, you're right, soy is recommended for 'change of life' symptoms, but also for increasing bone density in particular. I like tofu so it's no problem, and I do soy milk in my decaf by preference, but for those with an aversion to soy, I find that the soy yogurts are really very much like regular yogurts. I tend to prefer Stonyfield Farms as it is not so sweet, and they are now making a soy version as well. I also like the Silk brand.There are yummy soy chips from Gensoy, that I like much better than any potato chip! I'm fond of the roasted garlic and salt n vinegar ones--but I'm not sure how much soy they contribute.The light vanilla soy milk is OK...But the REAL yummy is the Silk brand soy yogurt smoothies! I've never had anything that tastes so much like a fresh mango--except a fresh mango!  The raspberry also excellent, and the peach. They also have blueberry and strawberry. Sooooo yummy!


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

I would like to report on my progress with Provex CV. I started it about a week ago, two per day, one in the morning and one at night. The jury is still out on its effects on my IBS-d, but I have noticed an increase in alertness and mental acuity. I also don't feel so achy in the morning and I practically jump out of bed!As far as the IBS goes, I have seen an increase in the volume of my first "go" of the day, and possibly fewer, larger "go's" overall. I think this is promising...Thanks, Mark!Marty


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Marty. I'm glad to hear about the energy and alertness. I guess that's a sign of the increased circulation in the brain. I don't know if you have cold feet in the winter. My wife no longer needs the hot water bottle for hers. It may be only a side effect, but it's a welcome one.As far as the bowels, I think it really is a case of listening to your body. After a couple of weeks mine "felt" different; but I could never have predicted what would come of that. After about 3 months I was able to be pretty confident that things were getting better. LynneP (from the Board but also from Victoria) came by after a couple of weeks with a big hug and a bigger smile; so, as Kathy likes to say, "Milage may vary."Have a great day.Mark


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey No.1 Packer Fan - how's the Provex working for you now?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

IM, I haven't heard from Marty in awhile. The last time she thought it was helping her mental processes and energy levels some; but she seems to be getting major relief from Questran. Given that she has had gall bladder surgery, bile dumping would probably be the source of much of the D, which would explain the Questran's effectiveness.Mark


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks! Still watching and considering


----------

